# CHEVROLET CRUZE LTZ 1796cc PETROL, 5 Door - Rear Wiper



## JEB0007 (Jan 7, 2016)

At last I found the answer. Not easy to see this clip as you can't raise the arm more that about 1.5"


----------



## Sklyn (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for posting the follow up!!


----------

